# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Пьесы, композиции, инсценировки о Великой Отечественной войне для молодежной студии

## Суровый

Коллеги, не за горами празднование 70-летия Победы. Перед многими из нас станет задача - внести свой театральный вклад в это событие. Давайте делится не избитым репертуаром. Лично я ищу пьесу о ВОВ для школьного театра. Участники - в основном девочки 14-17 лет. Ума не приложу. что можно на них поставить.

----------

свет из тотьмы (01.10.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Суровый*, на моем сайте есть кое-что для детей вполне приемлемое
http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче...-победы/

Я сейчас вынашиваю в голове сценарий театрализации к областному смотру - он будет в апреле-мае. Концепция уже есть, осталось только написать в стихах, потому что будет по мотивам "Теркина". Но знаю точно, что музыку возьму композитора* Бориса Кукобы*. Шикарные вещи!!! Просто суперррр!!! 

В интернете много его музыки. Например, здесь
http://ololo.fm/search/Борис+Кукоба

----------

Crystal (15.02.2019), ирина1808 (30.09.2020), МэриКу (26.01.2020), свет из тотьмы (01.10.2019)

----------


## Суровый

Да, действительно, вполне подходящий материал. Спасибо, Рамоновна, за щедрость и за открытие для меня Бориса Кукобы. Потрясающая музыка!

----------


## Натник

> Но знаю точно, что музыку возьму композитора Бориса Кукобы. Шикарные вещи!!! Просто суперррр!!!


Ничего себе!вот это музыка!!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok:  Впервые слышу об этом авторе-композиторе. Спасибо Ирина Викторовна!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, я на него случайно наткнулась - погружая себя в "тему", стала смотреть док. сериал "Великая война" (ООО "СтарМедиа Про", Россия, 18 серий) и так музыка зацепила, что стала искать - кто ее автор.

----------


## lenusik

*Рамоновна*, 
спасибо большое, музыка очень характерная.

----------


## zzolotkoo

Спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Коллеги, не за горами празднование 70-летия Победы. Перед многими из нас станет задача - внести свой театральный вклад в это событие. Давайте делится не избитым репертуаром. Лично я ищу пьесу о ВОВ для школьного театра. Участники - в основном девочки 14-17 лет. Ума не приложу. что можно на них поставить.


Есть хорошая пьеса А.Дударева "Не покидай меня". И недавно открыла для себя замечательного автора - драматурга А Коломийца. Его пьеса "Голубые олени" заслуживает внимания. В Сети очень трудно ее найти, скачать можно здесь: https://yadi.sk/i/XWrH3kF7eKXpu Текст пьесы не редактирован, требует доработки. Удачи! )))

Ирина Викторовна, спасибо за музыкальный материал, очень пригодится)))

----------

Irenka-da (05.12.2019), Натник (12.04.2018), свет из тотьмы (01.10.2019)

----------


## Суровый

Спасибо!

----------


## Елена Петрова 2

Добрый день всем! Может быть есть у кого пьесы по произведениям Ф.Абрамова, пожалуйста, поделитесь!

----------


## mia10

Добрый  вечер!  У нас предстоит конкурс агитбригад. нам досталась тема "Подпольщики". Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть материал (пьески, сценки, стихи, песни, может и хореографические постановки) по этой теме.

----------


## Натник

> "Подпольщики"


 у меня есть инсценировка про партизан по рассказу М.Зорина "Амбары горят"


М. Зорин  «Амбары горят»
(инсценированный рассказ, инсц. Шульга Н.)

Действующие лица:
Андрей Степанович – мужчина средних лет,
Василий – молодой человек,
Рая – девушка,
Куриленко – советский разведчик, работающий в тылу у немцев.

На сцене: по центру - импровизированная изба – стол, 3 стула, в углу лавка, на стене портрет Сталина. На столе – керосиновая лампа, кувшин, 3 кружки, справа – импровизированный вход в избу.

Андрей Степанович сидит за столом и читает книгу. В избу входит Василий, за ним Рая. Рая, увидев Андрея Степановича, поворачивает к выходу.
Василий: Рая, ты куда? Подожди!
Рая остановилась. Пауза. Андрей Степанович встает из-за стола, подходит к ней и протягивает руку.
Андрей Степанович: Ну что ж, пора познакомиться.
Рая (изумленно): Вы, вы…Я вас как-то хотела булыжником стукнуть.

Андрей Степанович улыбается, берет ее за руку и ведет к столу.
Андрей Степанович: Горячий вы народ, молодежь (достает из кармана кисет, скручивает цигарку). Ты очень храбрая девушка. Хочу сообщить, что командование представило тебя к боевой награде.
Рая взволнованно перебирает пальцами бахрому платка.
Андрей Степанович: С Онищенко, этим фашистским прихвастнем, справилась, и листовки хорошо распространила (затягиваясь), сорвали вечер гадам. Куриленко рассказывал мне, что Кранца чуть удар не хватил, когда он увидел наши листовки. 
Рая: Куриленко?

Андрей Степанович: Да, да, ты его тоже хотела булыжником стукнуть? А ведь это наш человек, только в тылу у немцев в тылу работает.

Андрей Степанович наливает из кувшина молоко в кружки, подвигает Василию Рае. Режет хлеб крупными ломтями. Василий садится за стол.

Андрей Степанович (ласково): Пей, пей, Рая, питаешься ты плохо. ( вполголоса) Вот что, товарищи. Есть  чрезвычайно важное задание. Зерно, что ссыпано  в амбарах у мельницы, оккупанты собираются увезти. Куриленко задержал подачу вагонов на неделю. Больше нельзя. Надо амбары с зерном сжечь.

Василий ставит кружку на стол, смотрит на Раю, Рая молча пьет молоко.

Андрей Степанович: Немцы сосредоточили склады в 4 пунктах. Ахтырский самый  большой. Этот вам. Остальные поручаются другим товарищам. Обдумайте, как будете действовать, и доложить Куриленко. (обращаясь к Василию) От него и получишь разрешение.

Гаснет основной свет, одновременно включаются прожектора, освещающие правую часть сцены. Справа из-за кулис ползут по краю сцены Рая и Василий. У них за поясом пакли. По краю авансцены  ходит немецкий постовой. Василий подползает к нему, ждет пока тот подойдет. Хватает его за ноги и валит на землю, имитируя удар ножом грудь. Рая подползла к задней части сцены, имитируя поджог, и уползает. Василий тащит немца за кулисы, потом ползет к заднику и тоже имитирует поджог, только с другой стороны. Тихо уползает.

Полный свет. На сцене  слева – немецкий штаб. Стол, стул, на столе керосиновая лампа и телефон. На стене портрет Гитлера. Куриленко ходит взад-вперед, нервничает, курит, смотрит на часы.

Куриленко: Почему же амбары не горят? Неужели не удалось? 

Звонит телефон, Куриленко берет трубку. 
Голос за кулисами: Не спишь?
Куриленко (бодро): Нет!
Голос: Может, встретимся? Дел никаких.
С помощью световых эффектов на заднем плане сцены изображен огонь. 

Куриленко: Встретимся на нашем месте (кладет трубку и любуется на пламя). Амбары горят. Не печь им хлеба из нашей  муки…

----------

Варшава (10.02.2020)

----------


## Натник

*Сценарий литературно-художественной композиции для юношества (автор Л.Николаева, г.Оренбург)*

перепечатала со сборника "Сценарии и репертуар" № 6 2010

*О войне глазами юных….
*

_На экран над сценой проецируется портрет пожилого человека. За кадром на музыку Реквиема из рок-оперы «Звезда и смерть Хоакина Мурьеты» звучат стихи._

*Чтец.* Чего ты хочешь от меня , война?
Ведь ты пришла в салютах,
В медном громе большой Победы.
В чем моя вина?
И почему в душе моей и в доме
Всё ты да ты? Как будто не сполна
Мы разошлись, и ты всё ждешь чего то,
Какого – то последнего расчета…
Какого же?
Забыть тебя?! Так вот чего ты хочешь?
Так вот от чем мечтаешь и хлопочешь?
Так вот о чем ты жалко так просила?
Забыть тебя?! Но память – тоже сила.
И я её без боя не отдам
Прикинувшимся мирными годам.
Ты просчиталась. На земле живет
Лишенное иллюзий поколенье.
Пусть память о тебе жестоко души жжет,
Оно её как порох сбережет
Сухим огнем.
Не может быть забвенья!

_Женский голос (фонограмма)._
Всмотритесь в их глаза –
Их взгляду нет границы
И в нем такая глубина, что голова кружится.
Как будто им глаза даны,
Чтобы глазами теми
Всем не вернувшимся с войны
Глядеть на мир весенний.

_Звучит детский смех. На сцену выбегают малыши с игрушками. Играют в салки, дразнят друг друга. Вместе с ними на сцену выходят подростки и встают вдоль задника спиной к зрительному залу. Одна девушка поворачивается, смотрит на играющих детей и произносит слова._

*Девушка.* Детство, дай мне смуглую ладошку,
Посмотри доверчиво в меня.
Нарисуй сиреневую кошку,
Греющую лапу у огня.
И давай мы никому не скажем
И уедем в дальние края.
Детство, детство, разве я не та же
Маленькая девочка твоя?
Разве я не теми же глазами
Вижу мир, цветной калейдоскоп?

_Фонограмма смеха звучит и обрывается. Малыши замирают на месте._

*Девушка.* Отчего же вдруг внезапно замер
Живой во мне журчащий голосок?

_К зрителям разворачивается лицом юноша._

*Юноша.* Просто отшумело наше детство
В школах, в пионерских лагерях.
Молодость девичьими руками
Обнимает и ласкает нас.
С нас пришло мгновенье
Этой вот безумной тишины:
Что знаем, что с тобой мы помним…
Что мы делаем для мира без войны?

*Девушка.* Война…. Какое страшное слово!

_Все подростки на сцене поворачиваются лицом к зрителям. Хором произносят слово: «Война». Двигаются шеренгой на малышей, постепенно скрывая их от зрителей._

*1-й чтец.* Война – жесточе нету слова.
*2-й чтец.* Война – страшнее нету слова.
*3-й чтец.* Война – печальней нету слова.
*4-й чтец.* Война – это письма, которые ждут и боятся получать.
*5-й чтец*. Война – это особая любовь к добру и особая жгучая ненависть к злу, уничтожению, смерти.
*6-й чтец.* Война – сыновий принимая прах,
Навзрыд Россия голосила.
*7-й чтец.* Война – остаться целыми в живых 
Она всех остальных просила.
*Все*. Весь под ногами шар земной…
*1-й чтец.* Живу…
*2-й чтец.* Дышу…
*3-й чтец.* Пою…
*1-й чтец.* Но в нашей памяти всегда…
*Все.* Погибшие в бою.
*2-й чтец.* Пусть всех имен не назову,
Нет кровнее родни.
*1-й чтец.* Не потому ли я живу,
Что умерли они?
*4-й  чтец.* Чем дальше мы уходим от войны…

_Звучит «Реквием» из оперы «Звезда и смерть Хоакина Мурьеты»._

*3-й чтец.* Чем дальше легендарный сорок пятый..
*6-й чтец.* Тем памятней цветенье той весны…
*7-й чтец.* Тем чище снег на голове солдата…
*8-й чтец.* И люди, пережившие войну, друзей, 
Чьи имена не канут в Лету…
*1-й чтец.* Совсем иначе смотрят  на войну.
*2-й чтец.* Совсем иначе празднуют Победу.
*3-й чтец*. Траншеями на лицах  - сеть морщин. 
*4-й чтец.* Но мир спасен, усталый и зловещий,
Мужеством недрогнувших мужчин…
*5-й чтец.* Отвагою когда –то юных женщин.
Все они были молоды. Им очень хотелось жить. Очень многое они могли бы сделать в жизни, но судьба распорядилась иначе.

_Звучит вступление песни А.Камышанова «Цветы тех дней». Подростки расходятся по сторонам, уступая место юноше и девушке на экране, и исполняют песню «Цветы тех дней»._

*1-й чтец*. Жизнь!
*2-й чтец.* Смерть!
*3-й чтец.* Память!
*4-й чтец.* Жизнь!
*5-й чтец.* Таков вечный закон нашего бытия. И память нужна прежде всего нам, живущим ныне, молодежи нового поколения. Только память сильнее смерти.
*6-й чтец.* Не обожженные сороковыми,
Сердцами вросшие в тишину…
*7-й чтец.* Конечно, мы смотрим глазами иными
На ту большую войну.
*1-й чтец.* Поэтому должен хотя бы наш разум
Дорогой страданья пройти.
*2-й чтец*. И мы разобраться обязаны сами
В той боли, что мир перенес.
*3-й чтец.* Конечно, мы смотрим иными глазами…
*4-й чтец.* Такими же, полными слёз.
Минута молчания.
*5-й чтец*. Ломает май кусты сирени,
Гром говорит с ночной грозой.
*6-й чтец.* А по ночам приходят тени
И властно требуют…
*7-й чтец*. Открой!
Открой, пусти солдат убитых,
Дай им в тепле заночевать.
Не всем досталось лечь под плиты,
Их много, всех не сосчитать.
*1-й чтец*. А юным вдовам той весны
Лишь оставалось ждать,
Ни на кого особо не надеясь…
*2-й чтец*. Что Бог услышит их молитвы,
И по воде пройдут круги,
Войны оставив след 
Лишь дребезжащей нитью.
*4-й чтец.* Плывут венки, и свечи дребезжат
В руках девичьих, не сыгравших свадеб.
*5-й чтец.* И вот такой была война,
И на неё мы тоже смотрим не иначе.

_Подростки уходят в глубь сцены. Группа девушек исполняют танец с венками._

*Все*. Нам повезло!
*6-й чтец*. Война отгрохотала,
Когда я появилась на земле.
*Все.* Нам трижды повезло!
*7-й чтец*. В том, что хватает
И хлеба, и картошки на столе.
*8-й чтец*. В том, что паёк, бомбёжка и блокада
Знакомы нам по книгам, не в лицо.
*9-й чтец.* Я правнучка того солдата,
Что отстоял Москву,
Под Ленинградом
Смог разорвать блокадное кольцо.
*Все*. Мы снова повторяем: «Повезло!»

*Чтец.* Но, кстати,
Я днем и ночью думаю о брате
И беспокоюсь о его судьбе.
Сейчас он безмятежно спит в кровати,
А завтра? Через месяц? Через год?

*1-й чтец.* Чечня…это слово у каждого на устах. Сколько погибло необученных мальчишек в чеченских засадах, сгорело в танках. Но они не сдались.
*2-й чтец.* Не сдались потому, что  в 80-х в Афганскую войну их отцы и братья выполняли свой воинский долг.
*4-й чтец.* На короткую стрижку ляжет снег седины.  
Нам с тобою, братишка, ордена не нужны.
Вновь в окопы сырые льется дождь проливной,
Вновь теряет Россия сыновей и покой.

_Исполняется рэп «Россия – священная держава»._

*1-й чтец.* Нас с каждым годом становится меньше,
Прошедших сквозь свинцовый ад.
*2-й чтец.* Благословляем сыновей и женщин
Сажать цветы, выращивать внучат!
*3-й чтец.* Сажать, растить, но не затем, чтоб снова
Всё это стало жертвою войны.
*4-й чтец.* А чтоб встречалось это проклятое слово
Лишь в словаре огромной толщины.

_Исполняется песня «Война»._

Богатых жизненных картин!
Дорог счастливых, сложных, длинных!
Не поля брани – поля пашни,
Не свиста пуль – а свиста птиц!
Пусть не вернется день вчерашний,
Земля пусть будет  - без границ!

_Звучит детский смех, выбегают маленькие дети с игрушками в руках, бегаю, играют. Смех обрывается. Дети замирают. Под фонограмму песни В.Кузьмина «Усталость» все участники концерта поочередно подходят к краю сцены, уходят в глубь её, поворачивают к залу головы и исчезают за кулисами._

----------

Crystal (19.03.2017), анечк@ (10.02.2016), Варшава (10.02.2020), Татьяна Зеленукина (04.10.2021)

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Помогите пожалуйста может есть у кого идеи про спец группы, разведчиков, которых бросали в логово врага? У меня по сценарию звучат слова "Внимание, говорит капитан Мороз...."

----------


## юлясанна

да, согласна, шикарные вещи!!! спасибо за то, что подсказали 
такого замечательного композитора!

----------


## Ольга Оленюк

Добрый день, соратники!  И снова 9 мая не за горами!  Из военный ставила замечательные пьесы: М.Рощин "Эшелон",В.Кравцов "Новоселье в старом доме",  "Потомок", "Ромео и Джульетта в солдатских шинелях", "Это, девочки, война", "Адрес для писем тот же",  "Не покидай меня...",  Театр мой ещё молодой, но получили звание НАРОДНЫЙ. Ставлю пьесы классические, современные, сказки, военные. Стало сложно находить то, что по душе... В этом году по состоянию здоровья очень сильно опаздываю по срокам, только сейчас буду сдавать сказку (планировали- к НГ), и сразу же надо готовить военный, но не могу подобрать. Буду благодарна за подсказку! Всем- удачи!

----------

Crystal (15.02.2019), Гудимка (24.01.2020), Зарница (26.12.2019), Скибыч (14.02.2017)

----------


## Светлана-1я

Ольга, здравствуйте! Очень нужна нужна пьеса -сказка ( желательно в стихах на военную тематику. Может чем-то можете помочь мне в поиске?

----------


## Светлана-1я

Ирина, здравствуйте! Очень хочется послушать музыку Бориса Кукобы! Если это возможно, обновите, пожалуйста ссылку!

----------


## Скибыч

*Светлана-1я*
https://zaycev.net/artist/10006903?s...rackId=2683586
https://yosounds.ru/?mp3=OLOLO.fm&so...0%B1%D0%B0&s=f

----------

